# What frogs to get...



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys. so I have a huge set up currently that consists of a mixed tank on top that is 140gal and a 55gal fish tank below. The entire thing is all linked together, and I will post a picture at the end if I have time. I saw my brothers dart tank which is in a 75 and is a paludarium set up. I instantly fell in love and am thinking of splitting my two tanks and making my 55 into a paludarium type as well. My question is what are some good frogs for semi beginners (beginner in the dart frog area). He has leucomelas I believe and I was thinking those. Also, Is there a way I could get a few colors going? I am going to be doing more research into the frogs along with talking to my bro some more but I would love to have more then 1 color frog. If i keep it in the 55 maybe 2-3 diff colors and if i leave it all combined with the total 190~ gallons maybe a few more? Thanks for any help!!!

TLDR: Can I get more then just one color of dart frog for my tank.

as promised, my current set up. i am going to drop the water level and make the bottom a standard paludarium set up with 3-6'' of water. If i keep them together then thats how it will look but if not then Ill split the tank and the top piece and do just the tank with darts


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

first off welcome. you won't be able to get any different colors going because it is frowned upon to mix different frogs. however nobody has anything against colorful frogs. most tincs are very colorful but since they don't do well in groups, you'd be best to go with either leucomelas, phylobates terribilis mint, or some auratus. if that 55 gallon is connect, you will need to make the edges sloped so that the frogs are able to get out if they fall in because dart frogs can't swim too well.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe look into Basiliscus plumifrons...


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

goof901 said:


> if that 55 gallon is connect, you will need to make the edges sloped so that the frogs are able to get out if they fall in because dart frogs can't swim too well.


Thats the current set up of the tank, if i do darts im going to make the 55 into a vivarium/paludarium with only a few inches of water. I might even just seperate the two all together since the top isnt as sealed. it would be very large setup for darts hence the reason I think it would be capable for more then one type. I would like to breed and possibly sell the froglets so i may just stick to one type. Is it possible to get a variety of color with the same frog?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

fieldnstream said:


> Maybe look into Basiliscus plumifrons...


 a basilisc... hahahahaha thats not for me man hhaha


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

If you want different colors you can get the sippalwinis and it's all legal in our community lol. They come in green yellow and blue. 
Buddy

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> If you want different colors you can get the sippalwinis and it's all legal in our community lol. They come in green yellow and blue.
> Buddy
> 
> 2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


As in, three frogs, one that's green one that's blue and one that's yellow? Not like one that is all three colors on the same frog?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pacblu202 said:


> As in, three frogs, one that's green one that's blue and one that's yellow?


that is correct.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

goof901 said:


> that is correct.


Mind=Blown! 
Why is this?!? Why can you mix tht but say I were to mix blue and black auratus with green and black auratus thats frowned upon. 

Side note -Or aurati ( yeah that's my plural) with leucs since the mating call is so different.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> Mind=Blown!
> Why is this?!? Why can you mix tht but say I were to mix blue and black auratus with green and black auratus thats frowned upon.
> 
> Side note -Or aurati ( yeah that's my plural) with leucs since the mating call is so different.


Some frogs have a lot of color variation within the morph. However, blue and green auratus are completely different lines. This would result in mixed breeding and that is why it is frowned upon. So, if you want multiple colors you will want to find a frog that has a lot of color variation naturally. Also, getting different frogs could cause stress to each other. Since most of the frogs will exhibit some type of aggression, the smaller frogs would probably be bullied. The increased stress can potentially be fatal as the smaller frog may not eat. Again, it is just trying to make the best home for the frog.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

The ones I am talking about are sippalwinis. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

jeeperrs said:


> Some frogs have a lot of color variation within the morph. However, blue and green auratus are completely different lines. This would result in mixed breeding and that is why it is frowned upon. So, if you want multiple colors you will want to find a frog that has a lot of color variation naturally. Also, getting different frogs could cause stress to each other. Since most of the frogs will exhibit some type of aggression, the smaller frogs would probably be bullied. The increased stress can potentially be fatal as the smaller frog may not eat. Again, it is just trying to make the best home for the frog.


Okay I gotcha, I didnt realize the blue and green auratus were different lines. What other frogs besides sipaliwinis have color variations in the morph? And also would a blue and green sip breed? If they bred would it be turquoise? Or yellow and blue breed some greens? Lol


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Heh. Yes, the sips will breed. Their offspring will be blue, or green, or yellow. 

Here are a couple of beautiful yellow looking males that I would love to have been able to pair with my green female. Just to give you an idea of the variance. 

Males (from this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/82742-t-b-auratus-leuc-pair-sipaliwini-males.html )









My female


----------

